
Show HN: A simple neural network in Octave to solve the XOR problem - stephenoman
https://aimatters.wordpress.com/2015/12/19/a-simple-neural-network-in-octave-part-1/
======
jeads
Great job! Weaving through the math, diagrams and code like this is a great
setup.

You might consider adding a little more force and excitement into the writing,
to keep people engaged. Maybe a joke. You'll catch a wider audience that way.

"There are a number of things to note about a... " <\- This paragraph needs to
be rewritten for clarity. The text is disjointed and redundant. The diagram
above it should probably be made with a larger, clearer font and rearranged a
little.

~~~
stephenoman
Thanks very much for reading and for the constructive feedback.

